# Problema rp-pppoe e 2.6.1

## Vide

Ho un problema col collegamento ADSL con kernel 2.6.1: se lo metto all'avvio mi va SEMPRE in timeout e poi rilanciandolo a mano dopo, certe volte si collega e altre volte no, anche se non da mai praticamente il classico "..CONNECTED!". Non è un problema di sk di rete perchè col 2.4.X del live CD di Gentoo 1.4 va perfettamente, si collega al primo botto senza tempi morti. Nella configurazione del kernel alla voce PPP ho abilitato tutto l'abilitabile..ho sbagliato qualcosa? Chi di voi ha il 2.6.1 funzionante senza problemi con un modem ADSL ethernet? (credo tutti  :Razz: ) mi postate la vostra configurazione del kernel corretta?

----------

## GhePeU

io non ho problemi di timeout, ma da che uso i kernel 2.6 per connettermi impiego circa 30 secondi, contro la connessione immediata con i 2.4

non ho idea del perchè

----------

## sorchino

Confermo che anche io ci metto moooolto di più con il 2.6.

Avete presente i "puntini" che fa adsl-start?

Con il 2.4 ne uscivano 1 massimo 2... ora anche una 20ina

----------

## cerri

Confrontate la configurazione e notate la diff tra 2.4 e 2.6. Quei puntini cosa indicano?

----------

## sorchino

I "puntini" scandiscono il tempo che passa  mentre prova a collegarsi.

La configurazione è la stessa che usavo nel 2.4

----------

## Vide

E' un quiz?  :Razz: 

Boh a me pare di averla uguale la configurazione da quel punto di vista..tu non hai problemi del genere?

----------

## Vide

Per gli altri che hanno problemi: che versione specifica di 2.6 usate?

----------

## sorchino

Al momento 2.6.2 su un pc e 2.6.1 in un altro, stessa cosa.

Il "problema" problema comunque ce l'ho dal primo 2.6 provato.. il test8.. o simile ed è rimasto tale su ogni 2.6 provato e stessa cosa da altra gente che conosco.

----------

## blueocean

Stesso problema, lentissimo a connettersi, arriva fin quasi al timeout poi si connette, mentre con il kernel 2.4 connetteva al primo punto :/

----------

## stuart

c'è qualcuno che l'ha risolto per caso?

io con un 2.6.2 gentoo-dev-sources vado solo in timed out

poi oggi che i dns fanno pietà anche con windows...........

----------

## opiu

Ciao, anche io ho lo stesso problemo e mi chiedevo se è stato risolto...

Grazie

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho il kernel 2.6.3, una scheda Realtek e modem Alcatel. Non ho notato nessuna differenza nel tempo di collegamento. Appena riavvio metto il 2.6.5 e vi faccio sapere.

----------

## Elianto

Io avevo lo stesso problema con il nuovo kernel e la mia Adsl con modem Alcatel (scheda realtek). 

Ho risolto utilizzando l'rp-pppoe in kernel-mode. 

Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Elianto wrote:*   

> Ho risolto utilizzando l'rp-pppoe in kernel-mode. 
> 
> 

 

Facile a dirsi, meno a farsi (almeno per me).

Io avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti per eseguire questa configurazione.

Fino ad ora ho eseguito le seguenti operazioni:

scaricato il file  qui indicato con il solo fine di leggere la documentazione (non ho saputo trovare nulla di preciso su gentoo)

controllato la configurazione del kernel consigliata per il 2.4, osservando che nel mio 2.6.3 per ppc non è disponibile l'opzione CONFIG_N_HDLC=m (è grave?)

verificato che la configurazione del file /etc/modules.conf autoconfigurata fosse corrispondente alle istruzioni consigliate

Saltato dal punto 3) al 5) delle istruzioni, perché non saprei bene come eseguirle

Aggiunta la linea LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

 nel file /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf (sperando che basti) 

Verificato che il file /etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so non esiste nel mio sistema e che dunque non ho speranza di migliorare alcunchè.

Credo che a questo punto dovrei trovare un modo per ricompilare rp-pppoe, ma ho dei dubbi sul modo corretto di utilizzare il comando emerge. Cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## stuart

io ho risolto il problema col kernel 2.6 aggiungendo anche il modulo ppp_deflate e caricandolo all'avvio

da quel momento lì mai più un time out

i moduli:

ppp_synctty            

ppp_async

ppp_deflate

ppp_generic

----------

## Elianto

Se vuoi provare la configurazione Kernel mode prova a dare un'occhiata a questo post

Ciao !!!

----------

